# Cataract Canyon Takeout



## mleachman (Jul 21, 2006)

I am looking foward to my family trip from Green River UT, to the North Wash boat ramp (?), but it worries me that Recreation.gov keeps sending me email indicating that the North Wash ramp is in terrible shape and it is going to be difficult to get our boats out. I realize that things will be very different in early August in terms of water level, but how is it really? Bad enough that I should consider motoring out to Bullfrog? That sounds terrible too. 

Anyone been there lately?


----------



## sfluckiger (Aug 18, 2018)

Hey Mark, I have the same question (mid July trip) so mostly I'm responding to keep this discussion at the top so someone with the answer sees it.

I did an October trip in 2019 and I was able to back my truck and trailer down the ramp at North Wash then but it was sketch.


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

I'll be down in that area over memorial day weekend. I'll check the ramp and take some photos.


----------



## scrtsqurrl (Feb 21, 2014)

Northwash ramp is a steep dirt ramp that you cannot drive a trailer down. It is both too steep, and build on lake sediment that tends to slump from time to time. If you are running an oar rig, plan on derigging and carrying gear and boats up the hill. 

Alternatively, you could come by some roller tubes and pull your boats up the hill. Schedule 40 PVC works...mostly. Inflatable tubes are better but spendy. Best I can find on the cheapish side is $75 x3. Roller Tubes . 

Plan an extra half day and just consider the ramp part of the adventure. Mental attitude is everything.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Keep an eye on things at the ramp at Bullfrog. With the lake dropping it may get sketchy.

I occasionally drop in here for status reports.






Lake Powell Issues


Discussion of other issues related to the lake.




wayneswords.net





Rich Phillips


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

Photos from 5/2/2021 @ 4500 CFS. 









TR: Cataract Canyon 4500 CFS


Cataract Canyon 4500 CFS Potash to North Wash. 4/28 Rig, 4/29 Launch, 5/2 Takeout. 4 Days, 12 people, (5) 16' Rafts, 3 kayaks, and a 5hp Honda Outboard. Day 0 // Rig We kicked outta work at noon, headed to the U of Utah to pick up a 16' rental and another car to the airport to pick up someone...




www.mountainbuzz.com


----------



## mleachman (Jul 21, 2006)

Riverwild said:


> I'll be down in that area over memorial day weekend. I'll check the ramp and take some photos.


How was your trip, and how is the ramp at North Wash?


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

You should check out the Utah rafters page on Facebook. Great videos of tour west taking out with 2 diesel trucks and a winch. We didn't have time to stop and scope the ramp out. But it looks steep and sh*tty as ever.


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2983865711890974


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

This will be exciting when my group gets to do this in a couple weeks. We’ll be sure to pack the tow straps


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

What a mess. Right now about 8000 cfs, but been watching both the green and the Colorado dropping like a rock. They say the reservoir level is dropping about a foot a week. 

Since you're in the pad making mode, you might want to think about some inflatable rollers too.. I bought 3 of these for my dories, they work really well but aren't what one could call inexpensive





AERÉ Docking: Inflatable Beach Dinghy Roller | Fisheries Supply


AERÉ Docking Solutions has offered innovative products for the marine industry since 1998. Shop for inflatable beach rollers at Fisheries Supply.




www.fisheriessupply.com





Also, just in the FWIW department, chains work better for tying vehicles together, which is likely what you will have to do to get near the water. All the "give" in the straps, when compounded with multiple loads causes a lot of kinetic energy to be lost. Chains or wire cable doesn't stretch much, transferring as much power as possible to the load.

The last report I had was the remining launch on the reservoir that's open is Halls Crossing, apparently bullfrog north is open as well, but that was 6/1, the last update to the Glen Canyon information site. We did the motor to Bullfrog last year, listening to the motor got a little stale toward the end but sure did beat working in the heat to take out at North Wash IMHO


----------



## scrtsqurrl (Feb 21, 2014)

Ok, for the good of the order _climbs on soapbox_, I regretfully feel the need to comment. 

Tour West is not a good example here. This is not how you roller tube a boat out at North wash. They are making it work with what looks like limited equipment. Good on them, but...Part of the problem with this ramp is that people keep backing down and chewing it up, sinking trailers, breaking lines, etc.

If you are roller tubing, you leave your truck up on the flats. Do not back down the ramp. If necessary, disconnect the trailer so you are only pulling the boat. Run a long line (a double line of 10mm is best for full snouts) down the hill to your boat. Pull the boat all the way up the hill using the roller tubes. Don't stop until the boat is on flat land and out of the way of the ramp. It is not nice to block the ramp for the next group. Then winch your boat onto the trailer. 

The important parts here are:

Don't back down the Ramp.
Bring a long line so you don't have to back down the ramp.


As for chains and steel cable, I'm going to disagree here too. Energy loss in this system is not a major issue. The major issue comes when something breaks. 

When a chain or steel cable break (or something else in the system) they recoil violently. People get injured, equipment gets damaged. It can be bad. There is a reason the 4x4 community has moved away from chain and cable to nylon and dyneema (beyond they like to spend money and look cool). 

_Steps off Soap Box_


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

Has that been tried since last year’s high water? With the lake being as low as it is and the upper ramp area being as small as it is, I wonder if there is enough flat at the top of the ramp to pull a boat from the water level to the flats without putting a redirect pulley in your haul system. 

Agreed with the statement on mechanical losses in your haul line not really being a concern in the system. Regardless of which you use, there are some seriously large forces being played with. Make sure your haul system is rated to the capacity of your load, including anchors on your vehicle and boat. Check that your materials are in good shape. A failure in the system sending a shock loaded carabiner, tow hook, rope, or cable can decapitate someone.


----------



## scrtsqurrl (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes, did it last week.

Your tow vehicle does have to start turning as you approach the rocks but at that point the boat is near the top of the ramp and the deflection doesn't effect it much. It sets you up to tow the boat off the primary ramp. 

If for some reason you run out of room, simply roll backwards slowly until the boat is resting on the ground and shorten your line to reset.


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

Any recent updates? We’re headed out on Monday morning.

It’s gonna be hot AF. Wasn’t my idea.


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

This was posted June 20th. I can’t imagine it getting any better this season. 









Utah Paddlers And Rafters | Facebook


Welcome to the River Runners For Wilderness Utah Paddlers ans Rafters discussion group. This group was started in November of 2014 and provides whitewater river runners with a forum for the Green and...




www.facebook.com





Bimini/umbrella and lots of time in the water. You’ll be alright.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Called my friend out there in Moab, he drives past North Wash to work daily. Said he's seen the commercials taking out there, long cables and straps and a winch with roller tubes. Many folks getting 4x4 vehicles stuck on the ramp trying to get close to their boats and minimize the uphill carries. The ramp is steep and loose with about a 2 foot cutbank by the river. He said it's been hotter than hades there in Moab, he mentioned that getting there early beats both the heat, and the ensuing shit show that happens in the late afternoons.


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

MNichols said:


> Called my friend out there in Moab, he drives past North Wash to work daily. Said he's seen the commercials taking out there, long cables and straps and a winch with roller tubes. Many folks getting 4x4 vehicles stuck on the ramp trying to get close to their boats and minimize the uphill carries. The ramp is steep and loose with about a 2 foot cutbank by the river. He said it's been hotter than hades there in Moab, he mentioned that getting there early beats both the heat, and the ensuing shit show that happens in the late afternoons.


Good to know. 

We’ve been planning accordingly. Taking 2 4wd vehicles and tow straps. We’re planning to camp as close to the ramp on our last night so we can de-rig early the next morning.


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

tBatt said:


> This was posted June 20th. I can’t imagine it getting any better this season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Started working on a Bimini, but didn’t get it finished. Yikes


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Bootboy said:


> Started working on a Bimini, but didn’t get it finished. Yikes


There's always the good old-fashioned cheap ass Walmart umbrellas


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

Bootboy said:


> Started working on a Bimini, but didn’t get it finished. Yikes


We got a cheap umbrella at Walker Drug in Moab for like $30. The two people in that boat were fighting over who got to row because they got the shade. They shoulda bought two.

Do you have weenie tubes? IMO, it's not worth trying to back down the ramp. It took us about an hour and a half to derig down to frame and rubber and fire line everything to the flats up top. This was in the spring at 4000 CFS. It really wasn't that bad... Unless you're running a sportboat or snout.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Weenie tubes? I've never heard them call that! We always called them inflatable beach rollers in the Dory world


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

I've heard the outfitters call it that. You're right, but it's too many syllables. 









Beach Roller | West Marine


Check out our Beach Roller and more from West Marine!




www.westmarine.com


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

tBatt said:


> I've heard the outfitters call it that. You're right, but it's too many syllables.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be the hot ticket, I have three of those exact same rollers for my dory's


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

Sounds like fire line is the plan.

I’ll stop in Moab to search out an umbrella this evening.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Just go and have fun!

Sarongs are a good thing to have along when it gets this hot, soak them in the river wrap them around you and enjoy


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

Scored an umbrella at the gear trade. Ride em cowboy!


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

MNichols said:


> Weenie tubes? I've never heard them call that! We always called them inflatable beach rollers in the Dory world


The Weenie tube is a component on S-Rigs. There is a front frame and a rear frame that creates a flex point on the boat and the Weenie tube is tightly strapped above the separation to keep people and stuff from being crushed. They also come in handy for dragging boats up ramps or trying to get them back in the water when poor parking decisions are made.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Nice. Never been on an S rig.. thanks for the education 👍


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

Took out in the blistering pre-noon heat today. Not horrible. Emptied the boats and carried everything up the hill. Then carried 5 empty rafts up. De-rigged and out in less than 2 hours.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Right on man! You have a good trip otherwise? Despite the lack of water lol


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

MNichols said:


> Right on man! You have a good trip otherwise? Despite the lack of water lol


Trip was fantastic. Among our group were 3 of my friends who are former guides for various outfits down there and have 120+ trips through Cataract among them. We took our time and saw the sites did evening and morning “hikes”. Heard all the lore and got the beta on all the lines through the rapids. No flips, no swims, no injuries, minimal bug bites and no broken gear. I’d say it was success. 

It was basically 105° everyday and there’s a LOT of flat water but we had shade (Biminis and umbrellas), minimal wind, and had many spontaneous water-fights. It was manageable. 

I slept on the boat 3/5 nights to beat the heat and I think I’m sold on the idea. Time to make an arrangement for when the lady friend comes along.

Probably not going to do this trip EVERY year (at least not without a motor) but Cataract is amazing and well worth a visit.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Nice, sleeping on the boat is best! I custom-built my dry box and an integrated table that allows me to have two beds on my raft. To me it's the only place to sleep, cooler, less bugs, no sand, and when nature calls at 2:00 in the morning just hang it over the side of the boat lol

105 would have been a bit much, but with a Bimini and the Colorado at 77 degrees, it couldn't have been that bad lol.

Glad you had a good trip, cats one of those runs that just never really gets old. It does get quite vicious up above 40,000, but that's another thread 😂


----------

